# 97 Nissan Sentra GXE Overheated.....need advice



## CrowesPeak (Jun 23, 2006)

So my Ol'Girl has treated my family well. Recently we hit the patch where we are constantly in the repair shop. I needed brakes, then my battery and alternator died, I just had an oil change and need a new front blinker and housing unit. Well, tonight while the family and I were driving to visit my baby niece at the hospital my car overheated in traffic. The gauge went all the way to the H and I immediately turned the car off but in a matter of 10 minutes of rush hour traffic the coolant was boiling in the reserve.  We waited for the car to cool off and drove it home and as long as we were moving the car stayed in the normal range. I had a similar situation happen when I owned a VW as a teenager and I have a feeling it's the thermostat. Any suggestions? I also was curious if anyone knows where I can find info on how to replace the thermostat and the exact location on this particular car. It's been 10 yrs since my Dad and I fixed my VW. Thanks in advance.... :newbie:


----------



## 2littletime (Jun 11, 2006)

Did your cooling fans run while the car was overheating? Since you saw the temps go to the normal range while moving I'd think the thermostat is working. Check those fans.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

mine overheated once before, and yes, it was because of a blown rad fan fuse. and it was also the reason why the AC wasn't working.


----------



## CrowesPeak (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank you both very much for your responses. I checked the fan today and it is not working....I will check the fuse box because that would be an easy fix. Otherwise the motor is a special order item and won't be here until mid next week. Thank you!


----------



## 2littletime (Jun 11, 2006)

There's a bit more to it than the fuse and fan motors. You can test the cooling fan circuit by turning the AC and blower fan both to on while parked. Both fans should run. The ECC takes info from the engine coolant temp sender, the Vehicle Speed Sensor and switch positions. A failure of the VSS should make the fans run all the time. Somewhere I remember reading that both the coolant and engine oil should be changed after an engine overheat. Changing the engine oil is a good idea for sure.


----------



## Sherb (Sep 8, 2002)

Before ordering, I would also check the radiator fan relays.


----------



## CrowesPeak (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank you all so much, I will try your suggestions!


----------



## CrowesPeak (Jun 23, 2006)

Alright, it appears it is the fan motor...but of course Pep Boys are giving me the run around about how much to install it. First it was $40, then it was $60 now it is $139 TO INSTALL! I have the part, I bought it thru Advance Auto for only $45 when PB wanted $119 for it. How hard is it to install? Let me say that I have not worked on anything other than a VW and that was years ago...so if anyone knows how to install it or have a website...SOMETHING to help me I would appreciate it. THANK YOU!


----------



## CrowesPeak (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry I wanted to edit the previous post but I couldn't figure it out...

I took my car to another mechanic who said both fan motors went out...but my question is this...do you think there is an underlying issue that would cause both motors to go out at the same time? They claimed to have checked the Relay switch but in all honesty I didn't trust this mechanic AT ALL and thought I would throw this out there and ask.

Thank you in advance. Happy 4th of July!


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

CrowesPeak said:


> Sorry I wanted to edit the previous post but I couldn't figure it out...
> 
> I took my car to another mechanic who said both fan motors went out...but my question is this...do you think there is an underlying issue that would cause both motors to go out at the same time? They claimed to have checked the Relay switch but in all honesty I didn't trust this mechanic AT ALL and thought I would throw this out there and ask.
> 
> Thank you in advance. Happy 4th of July!




Same happen to me the coolant was boiling in the reserv. container and it was my fan that was out...Since you already got the new 1 simply unplug the one thats bad, the fan is held by 2 bolts simplys gat a reachet unbolt them out finally pull up the fan...Finally just grab the new fan make sure the bottom sits in its place then bolt back the top and plugg that sucka back..I did da same since then no moe over heating..


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

I don't really think there's an underlying condition that would cause them both to fail. It's one of those wierd things that happens. Kinda like both headlights burning out on the same night on my way home in the middle of nowhere. The motors should be an easy swap. DON'T pay those guys 139 to install them. It's a ripoff. Shouldn't take more than a half hour to an hour with the right tools.

BTW: I'm not real sure how much the relays cost, but it might be cheaper to check than ordering another motor.


----------

